

Best Videos to Understand Venture Capital and Capital Markets - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/course?list=PLCADCB4565CFACEBF

======
pajju
This is from Khan Academy.

Here is the Khan Academy Link

[http://www.khanacademy.org/#venture-capital-and-capital-
mark...](http://www.khanacademy.org/#venture-capital-and-capital-markets)

Was very much helpful to understand topics - Raising Money, Assets, Equity,
Debt and IPO's.

